# Slindogs 6 Week Anavar Only Results(Pics included)



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Cycle:

Week 1: 2 iu Hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 40 mg anavar

Week 2: 2 Iu hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 40 mg anavar

week 3: 4 IU hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 50 mg anavar

week 4: 4 IU hgh(Pre-Bed sub-Q) + 50 mg anavar

week 5: 8 IU hgh(IM PW EOD) + 50 mg anavar

week 6: 8 IU hgh(IM PW EOD) + 50 mg anavar

Week 7: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU Hgh(IM PW EOD)

Week 8: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU HGH(IM PW EOD)

Week 9: Nolva 20 + 1500mg Tribulus + Animal Pack + Liv52 + 8 IU HGH(IM PW EOD)

(Weeks 1-9) - HGH weekends off

Product: LA PHARMA Oxandrolone

+ 3kg

- 3% body fat

Before





After


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

pics ?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

What you've achieved could have EASILY been done without those drugs.

Get some Accutane to bro..... Your bacne is quite bad


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> What you've achieved could have EASILY been done without those drugs.
> 
> Get some Accutane to bro..... Your bacne is quite bad


I did this cycle to rehabilitate an injury. The muscle gains were just an additive.

I had acne well before the cycle..It does not bother me


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good noticeable gains mate


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

think you added a nice bit of lean mass espec on front pose

what weight did you add 3-5lb ?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

I gained 3 KG


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> What you've achieved could have EASILY been done without those drugs.
> 
> Get some Accutane to bro..... Your bacne is quite bad


Well that wasn't very nice! I presonally think he has made very good gains, noticeably bigger & a lot leaner especially the arms & obliques.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Good results for a 6 week course.

I thought you were a footballer, you don't look like it from your legs though.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

yep

bottom line they are noticable gains and as long as you is happy the rest dont matter. its not as if you going through the cycle to impress members on a forum are you?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Good work mate....keep it up


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> What you've achieved could have EASILY been done without those drugs.
> 
> Get some Accutane to bro..... Your bacne is quite bad


nice constructive criticism there mate,loving these keyboard bodybuilder comments:whistling:

considering the guy used like a thimble full of gear and some gh i reckon thats some good gains there


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> What you've achieved could have EASILY been done without those drugs.
> 
> Get some Accutane to bro..... Your bacne is quite bad


And what hes achived has easily been done with drugs, whats your point?

Great gains there slin, especially the pecs are very noticable and lean :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I still cant believe you think 6 weeks of GH had anything to do with healing injuries LMAO

Good work on the Anavar gains tho


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I still cant believe you think 6 weeks of GH had anything to do with healing injuries LMAO
> 
> Good work on the Anavar gains tho


put your glasses back on mate it was 9 weeks:laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL nah your wrong it was 6.....the 3 weeks taken with Tribulus counteracts the GH as its sooooo strong.....If you do GH for 9 weeks I heard you get serious under bite....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Some pretty good bonus gains I'd say:thumbup1:

What do footballers legs look like then? :whistling:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Good results for a 6 week course.
> 
> I thought you were a footballer, you don't look like it from your legs though.


I am a footballer,

Unfortunately I had a few serious injuries to my right leg. So I had to take Many Months off. This cycle got me back on the pitch and I am back now doing light weight on the squat rack.

The only think i could do while on cycle for legs was biking, light jogging, swimming, and isolation excersizes not directed to the injured muscle


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Good results for a 6 week course.
> 
> I thought you were a footballer, you don't look like it from your legs though.


first post :thumb:

some good gains imo.

he has typical footballers legs, high elongated calves, lean quads etc.

in terms of his injury, if i were to hazard a guess, i would say it was around his right knee. in relation to his left quad and hamstring being slightly larger. if its not i apologize. just an observation, not a dig or anything


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

:laugh: lol in the time it took me to register and post he had already said it was his right leg:laugh:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL nah your wrong it was 6.....the 3 weeks taken with Tribulus counteracts the GH as its sooooo strong.....If you do GH for 9 weeks I heard you get serious under bite....


care to elaborate on that one?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL nah your wrong it was 6.....the 3 weeks taken with Tribulus counteracts the GH as its sooooo strong.....If you do GH for 9 weeks I heard you get serious under bite....


lmao your right mate,his arms actually look to have lengthened by about 4 inches each too and his forehead should be like herman munster's


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stevo99 said:


> care to elaborate on that one?


he's being sarcastic mate,dry humour etc etc:lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

definately see some good gains there mate good work !


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

You made some gains alright no doubt about that, but be realistic, the gh did sweet **** all whether you think so or not, you simply didnt run it for long enough.

The anavar did bring on some muscle but how much will you hold? How much was water retention?

Well done all the same.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GavinOC said:


> You made some gains alright no doubt about that, but be realistic, the gh did sweet **** all


Au contraire mon ami.....his dealer's wallet saw more gains than his pecks 

*Slindog only having a laugh dude, if you think and feel you did well off the back of the growth fair play, the gains from the anavar were solid. Peace.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Au contraire mon ami.....his dealer's wallet saw more gains than his pecks
> 
> *Slindog only having a laugh dude, if you think and feel you did well off the back of the growth fair play, the gains from the anavar were solid. Peace.


No worries mate,

I am gonna keep running the GH, It is just included in the cycle which ends at week 9.

However, I must say that GH does help with healing rate. Also, the method of use plays an important role.

I found this method the best:

8 IU Split in 2 doses(EOD) - weekends off

The first dose is 4IU-Intra muscular shot at injured area immediately after rehabilitation session.

Second dose 4 IU Intra muscular also at injury site before bed.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> You made some gains alright no doubt about that, but be realistic, the gh did sweet **** all whether you think so or not, you simply didnt run it for long enough.
> 
> The anavar did bring on some muscle but how much will you hold? How much was water retention?
> 
> Well done all the same.


I am actually still gaining during PCT. I have *minimal suppression*, and feel great.

The 5th day of Pct my body felt normal again. I really did research do come up with a cycle that wont shut you down, give you managable gains and help with injuries.

I kept 100% of all gains, and I am still losing body fat.

You can safely do this cycle 2-3 times a year until you reach your late 20's when you can then use low dose test 250-400mg.

As I am an athlete I can only use Test Prop due to its short acting ester.

If you compete in bodybuilding its a whole different story. However, for the normal everyday guy this cycle can give you .5kg a week. Which is excellent.

Even on a 10 week test-cycle you end up with about 10-12 pounds of LBM after all the water retention and bloating. So considering in 6 weeks I gained 7 pounds of LMB with no side effects, I can say I am satisfied.

Most importanly however, the collagen sythesis from both the oxandrolone and Gh combined was remarkable. I think these 2 compounds work synergistically. In term's of assisting in the recooperation of an injury, its very hard to find any subtanse that does the job better.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

2 months post cycle, i wold liek to say I kept 90% of my gains. i have however gained some Body Fat.

Next time around I would probably exclude GH from my cycle


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what did you do for pct and how strict were you mate?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> what did you do for pct and how strict were you mate?


Nolva 20/20/20, Tribulus 1000mg for 10 days, animal stack 17 days

I was strict to the T, maybe 1 or 2 days of improper nutrition. I was very strict, in order to maximize gains. You're on cycle after all..


----------

